# Brisket, ground beef



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

I went to HEB earlier today and picked up a prime brisket. I ran it through the grinder twice and got some really nice ground beef. I must say the ground beef brisket tasted better than the regular heb brand 80/20 I usually buy for about the same price lb for lb but did notice the brisket had more fat and it was a bit softer. I always scoop the oil/fat out of the pan anyway when its cooked. I liked it better than the 80/20 but wonder how much different in taste a select brisket would be compared to the prime? Anyone ever try it? I will prob buy the select after these ten lbs run out just to see the difference in taste. No sense in buying a prime for ground beef if the select taste the same. I wont buy the heb 80/20 anymore.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We always grind our own. Trim the fat cap off, weigh the cubed meat & then add just enough hard fat to meet 80/20 ratio before grinding. BTW, we only use packers since we are grinding... No use wasting money on a prime.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, ground brisket is very good.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

We started mixing select packers with our deer meat 3 yrs ago for our ground meat. Then, we decided to ground a packer minus most the fat like w r ranch does (no deer meat added). Never have bought ground beef again!!!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Grind brisket 50/50 with venison. Very good, even as a burger or patty. Excellent for spaghetti or chili.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

at my restaurant we trim 20+ briskets a day and grind the trim in to hamburger.

Employees are welcome to take as much as they want home and I donate about 50# a week to a church.

We use an upper 2/3 choice all natural product and i will tell you that ground brisket is the bomb!


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Sausage*

I make my sausage with 50/50 pork and brisket. There is some fatty looking stuff that doesn't grind too well I usually remove from the brisket but it's not much maybe a half pound off of a large one. I tried grinding sirloin for burger before and it needed some fat, was just too lean. I have heard shoulder clod is good to make ground meat if you can buy them. I have made burger patties with the seasoned sausage meat and it grills nicely.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

RB II said:


> Grind brisket 50/50 with venison. Very good, even as a burger or patty. Excellent for spaghetti or chili.


 Why ruin good venison ?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I always buy ground prime brisket patties from HEB. Way better taste.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

older 37 said:


> Why ruin good venison ?


I guess some people like straight venison for hamburger meat. Not me.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

RB II said:


> I guess some people like straight venison for hamburger meat. Not me.


Same here RB II - at least Whitetail... Whitetail too dry for me, and my deer ain't big enough to get enough meat!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

older 37 said:


> Why ruin good venison ?


venison needs fat if making a burger or ground meat. straight venison burger is not good and does not stay together. i personally do not grind venison...theres much better uses for it in my opinion.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You ground up a prime brisket? Dayum.

I do competitions and have a lot of trimming that I grind, I also add this to deer meat to make burger.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Another fan of 50/50 deer and brisket coarse ground, use it for everything.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Local meat market in Bay City has good quality HB meat. Costs a little more than HEB but, it is well worth it. We buy 20-30 pounds @ a time and vac pac in 2 pound packages.

I make a mean arse homemade hamburger helper with bow tie noodles and HEB cream of JAP & Pablano soups all added together


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

br1006 said:


> at my restaurant we trim 20+ briskets a day and grind the trim in to hamburger.
> 
> Employees are welcome to take as much as they want home and I donate about 50# a week to a church.
> 
> We use an upper 2/3 choice all natural product and i will tell you that ground brisket is the bomb!


What restaurant?


----------

